# 2008 kawasaki brute force 750 rims



## tim

HTML:




I am looking for some used rims for 2008, brute force 750, I read somewhere, they have a special bolt pattern, does anyone know
if any other brand rim will fit, want to keep stock tires and rims for around house thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=kawasakilugchart

This should help.


----------



## Polaris425

It's not the pattern thats different, its the tabs... The bolt pattern is 4/110, but not any 4/110 will fit b/c of the stupid tabs on the hubs, you have to have rims that have the holes machined in the back, so that they fit over the tabs, or you can grind the tabs off and use any 4/110 rims you like.


----------



## jctgumby

You can also add a set of wheel spacers that have the groove cut in back for the Kawi hub...I have a set and can now bolt up any 4/110 rim out there...But some people don't like wheel spacers so it is just one more option to consider


----------

